# بالصور.. مسار رحلة "العائلة المقدسة" فى مصر بعد تحويلها لمقصد سياحى



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*بالصور.. مسار رحلة "العائلة المقدسة" فى مصر بعد تحويلها لمقصد سياحى
*​* الأربعاء، 22 أكتوبر 2014 
*​





*جانب من مزارات رحلة العائلة المقدسة *​*كتبت ميرفت رشاد - أسامة عبد الحميد 
*
*ننشر رحلة العائلة المقدسة التى قامت وزارة السياحة بإطلاق فعالياته أمس الثلاثاء، وتشمل 25 مسارا يبدأ بـ7 نقاط كمرحلة أولى تبدأ من اليوم وتشمل كنائس كنيسة أبو سرجة بمجمع الأديان، وكنيسة العذراء بالمعادى، وكنيسة وادى النطرون، وكنيسة جبل الطير بالمنيا ، ودير المحروق بأسيوط ، ودير درنكة بأسيوط، كنيسة الزيتون بالمطرية لتكون البداية لتنظيم رحلات لزيارة الأماكن التى تم تحديدها لمسار العائلة المقدسة. ويتكون برنامج رحلة العائلة المقدسة من 25 مسارا تبدأ ببداية المسار من الفرما ثم إلى تل بسطة حتى مسطرد، ويستكمل المسار ليصل إلى سخا ثم وادى النطرون حيث يحتوى على 4 أديرة مهمة، وهى دير الأنبا بيشوى ودير السيدة العذراء "السريان"، ودير البراموس، ودير القديس أبو مقار، ويضم دير الأنبا بيشوى ضريح البابا شنودة ومائدة الرهبان وحصن الخباز. ويستكمل المسار طريقه ليصل إلى المطرية بالقاهرة، حيث يوجد هناك شجرة مريم، وكنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون، وكنيسة أبو سرجة وهى أقدم كنيسة فى القاهرة ومكثت العائلة المقدسة فى موقعها فى رحلتى الذهاب والعودة، حيث يوجد موقع التعميد بالكنيسة والبئر الذى شربت منه العائلة المقدسة. وتتجه الرحلة إلى مجمع الأديان بالقاهرة الذى يشمل كنيسة المعلقة ومسجد عمرو بن العاص، وهو أقدم مسجد بإفريقيا، والمعبد اليهودى "بن عزرا"، لتتجه بعد ذلك إلى كنيسة المعادى، التى يوجد بها المذبح، ثم إلى البهنسا وصولاً إلى كنيسة جبل الطير الأثرية والتى يوجد بها المغارة المقدسة. ويتجه المسار بعد ذلك إلى من جبل الطير إلى دير المحروق بأسيوط وبه أول كنيسة شيدت فى مصر تحقيقاً للنبوء الواردة فى سفر أشعيا، حيث أقامت بهذا الموقع العائلة المقدسة فترة وصلت إلى 6 أشهر و10 أيام، وهى أطول مدة ظلت فيها العائلة المقدسة بموقع واحد أثناء تنقلها، لتتجه بعد ذلك إلى دير جبل درنكة، حيث أقامت به العائلة المقدسة فى طريق العودة بعد أن تلقت رسالة بوفاة الملك هيرودس وإمكانية العودة، وبها مغارة بالجبل تضم مجموعة من الأيقونات. ويهدف برنامج العائلة المقدسة الذى أطلقته وزارة السياحة إلى توثيق لرحلة أشهر سائح فى العالم، وأقدم رحلة سياحية معروفة وموثقة تاريخياً ودينياً، وهو منتج فريد وينافس بقوة على المستوى العالمى، حيث يشمل البرنامج الجمع بين المناطق التاريخية ومناطق الاسترخاء، وسهولة الوصول براً عن طريق القطار أو الأتوبيس أو عن طريق النهر بالمراكب النيلية، وقابل للتسويق المشترك مع مقاصد مجاورة بدول الأردن ولبنان والأراضى المقدسة. بداية الرحلة من الفرما اتجاه رحلة العائلة المقدسة من تل بسطة إلى مسطرد الرحلة تتجه إلى سخا ووادى النطرون أديرة وادى النطرون دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون حصن الخباز بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون ضريح البابا شنودة بدير الأنبا بيشوى مائدة الرهبان بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون نبع الحمراء بوادى النطرون اتجاه رحلة العائلة من وادى النطرون إلى القاهرة شجرة مريم بالمطرية كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون كنيسة أبو سرجة موقع التعميد بكنيسة أبو سرجة البئر الذى شربت منه العائلة المقدسة بكنيسة أبو سرجة مجمع الأديان مدخل الكنيسة المعلقة بمجمع الأديان الكنيسة المعلقة بمجمع الأديان رحلة العائلة المقدسة تتجه من عين شمس إلى المعادى بجنوب القاهرة كنيسة المعادى من الداخل المذبح بكنيسة المعادى كنيسة المعادى رحلة العائلة المقدسة تتجه من المعادى إلى البهنسا وصولاً إلى جبل الطير كنيسة جبل الطير كنيسة جبل الطير من الداخل المغارة المقدسة بجبل الطير جبل الطير كنيسة جبل الطير الأثرية من الداخل كنيسة جبل الطير الأثرية اتجاه الرحلة من جبل الطير إلى دير المحروق دير المحروق من الداخل دير المحروق أقدم الأيقونات بدير المحروق أيقونة العذراء بدير المحروق اتجاة رحلة العائلة المقدسة من دير المحروق إلى جبل درنكة دير جبل درنكة دير جبل درنكة 2 دير جبل درنكة من الداخل أيقونات دير جبل درنكة مسار العائلة المقدسة مميزات برنامج رحلة العائلة المقدسة بمصر
*​ 



​ 
* بداية الرحلة من الفرما*





*اتجاه رحلة العائلة المقدسة من تل بسطة إلى مسطرد
*





*الرحلة تتجه إلى سخا ووادى النطرون*






*أديرة وادى النطرون *






*دير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون *





*حصن الخباز بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون*





*
ضريح البابا شنودة بدير الأنبا بيشوى
*





*مائدة الرهبان بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون
*





*نبع الحمراء بوادى النطرون*






*اتجاه رحلة العائلة من وادى النطرون إلى القاهرة

*





*شجرة مريم بالمطرية*






*كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالزيتون*





*
كنيسة أبو سرجة

*





*موقع التعميد بكنيسة أبو سرجة*






*البئر الذى شربت منه العائلة المقدسة بكنيسة أبو سرجة*






*مجمع الأديان *





*
مدخل الكنيسة المعلقة بمجمع الأديان

*
*




*
*الكنيسة المعلقة بمجمع الأديان*







*رحلة العائلة المقدسة تتجه من عين شمس إلى المعادى بجنوب القاهرة 


*





*كنيسة المعادى من الداخل*






*المذبح بكنيسة المعادى*








*كنيسة المعادى*







*رحلة العائلة المقدسة تتجه من المعادى إلى البهنسا وصولاً إلى جبل الطير*



*يتبع*
​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*
كنيسة جبل الطير*







*
كنيسة جبل الطير من الداخل*







 *
المغارة المقدسة بجبل الطير*







 *
جبل الطير*






*كنيسة جبل الطير الأثرية من الداخل*​





*
كنيسة جبل الطير الأثرية
*





*
اتجاه الرحلة من جبل الطير إلى دير المحرق

*
*



* دير 

*
المحرق من الداخل

*
*




* 
*
دير المحرق

*
*




* 
*
أقدم الأيقونات بدير المحرق

*
*



* 

*
أيقونة العذراء بدير المحرق

*
*



* 

*
اتجاة رحلة العائلة المقدسة من دير المحرق إلى جبل درنكة 

*
*




*
*
دير جبل درنكة
*
*




*
* 
دير جبل درنكة 2 *







*

دير جبل درنكة من الداخل

*
*



*
*

أيقونات دير جبل درنكة

*
*



* 
*

مسار العائلة المقدسة 

*
*



*

*
مميزات برنامج رحلة العائلة المقدسة بمصر
*
*




*

* 
منتج السياحة الدينية المسيحية المصرى *

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 أكتوبر 2014)

حاجه جميله 
ميرسى بيتر لتعبك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 أكتوبر 2014)

رائع جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 أكتوبر 2014)

رحلة مباركة وجميلة اوي اوي شكرا جزيلا على تعبكم والعائلة المقدسة تبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم امين


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (24 أكتوبر 2014)

الشعب المصرى عايش ببركة زيارة رب المجد لارض

مصر ومباركة شعبها ومع كل ضيقة بتخرج منها بسلام  ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

*

موضوع مهم وصور جميلة يثبت لاهميته


شكرا بيتر

شكرا امة
الرب يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------

